# Problem With WordPad File Becoming Blank



## FemOtaku (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi there! I've been searching Google all day for a solution to this, but I've had no luck! Basically, I have this file on WordPad that I save random things to, like special characters, links to voice clips I've done and other weblinks, quotes, important info I need to remember, etc. It's just a hodgepodge of things for the most part, but it's sort of important to me, and I've been using it for a while. I added a bit to it today and saved it, but then immediately after, Adblock (I suspect, as it usually causes issues for me) decided to make my computer lag and freeze up again, so I restarted it. When I opened it upon rebooting, I opened the file to see that the text was totally blank. I used Control + A to see if I could select the text, and of course, it was all there, just invisible. I tried making it a different color, highlighting it in a color, and none of it worked. I tried changing the save format around from rtf to txt, etc. I went to File Explorer and clicked Local Disc, searching tmp in the box, which came up with a bunch of files from WordPad. Clicking on the one from the relative time, though, gave me a jumble of indiscernible random characters and text. I'm not sure what else to do. If you have any idea how to fix this, please let me know <3


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

This happens to all wordpad documents now or just that one?


----------



## FemOtaku (Mar 30, 2016)

Superion said:


> This happens to all wordpad documents now or just that one?


Thank you for responding! It only happened to the one document.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I used Control + A to see if I could select the text, and of course, it was all there


 Sounds like this file has become _Hidden_. Right click it and choose *Properties *and Uncheck *Hidde*n.


----------



## FemOtaku (Mar 30, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Sounds like this file has become _Hidden_. Right click it and choose *Properties *and Uncheck *Hidde*n.



I checked that to see, but it seems it's not hidden? I tried checking hidden, hitting apply, then unchecking it and once more hitting apply, but nothing changed, and I'm still getting the following screen:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This file is associated with Notepad, not Word Pad, try opening it in Notepad. If that fails, download OpenOffice and open it with *Writer *from the OpenOffice Suite. 
If that fails, then try doing a _System Restore_ to a time before this happened.


----------

